# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد پردیس امیر کبیر تهران

## mosharif30

سلام.
من میخواستم مهندسی کامپیوتر پردیس امیر کبیر تهران رو برم.
میدونید سالیانه هزینش چقدره ؟
و این که آیا فضای دانشگاه مشترک هست و سطح علمیه پردیسش چطوره.؟با کیفیت خوب هست ؟

سوال دیگه این که دولتی ها برای ازاد کردن مدرک چقدر حدودا باید پول بدن؟

----------

